# Parque Cidadela Caiscais



## Kayeberry (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi this may be a long shot but... Does anyone have any iinformation to share about the apartment complex : Parque Cidadela in Cascais. Address Avenida 25 de Abril. just wondering as we have heard of some discontent with management? But nothing specific. Thought I'd ask. Thanks again.


----------

